# How much is my Hearthstone TUCSON (Model 8745) Gas-Fired Vent-Free Heater worth?? Do people still use these? Are they dangerous? HELP?



## auroraschein (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## DAKSY (Mar 18, 2021)

Not worth much. It's kinda beat. 
I wouldn't put a household vented unit in my house.
Too much moisture & too smelly.


----------



## auroraschein (Mar 21, 2021)

Yeah I called around to a couple places that install this sort of thing and they said since it was vent free it could only be installed legally in single family owner owned homes. Ideally by someone who could install it themselves. Seems perfect for hunting lodge or farmhouse perhaps though. Might be able to sell it off for 100-250$. I think...


----------

